# To Dado or Not to Dado? What a question!



## FatScratch

Thanks for the review. I have been eyeing this set for a while. It's good to know it performs well.


----------



## dbhost

I have that set, got mine a bunch cheaper when Rockler had them on DEEP sale. (Club discounts and all came to something like $40.00). I walked into my Rockler looking for the Freud like so many have bragged about. I am completely satisfied with the Oshlun, and like the chippers a lot better than the Freud…


----------



## Fireguy

I have also been looking at this set because of the price and good reviews, now I guess I should go get one.

What is the max depth of cut with the 6" set?

Alex


----------



## nmkidd

Max depth on my saw is approximately 1 1/16", it may vary a tad with different table saws. I don't think I'll ever need anything deeper…but there is always ye olde chisel and mallet.


----------



## patron

glad you got this worked out , 
now would you buy a 52" wide-belt , double belt with platen and laser automatic height adjustment sander ,
( and all the grits for it ) ?
i need to sand large things , like doors and tabletops ,
and just using yours would save me a trip to albuquerque .
we can hinge two opposite walls of your shop , to use it !
see if you can find one for around $100.00 , and i'll chip in $ 20.00 to cover the shipping cost !


----------



## a1Jim

thanks for the review


----------



## Fireguy

I can't see any need for more than 1 1/16" for anything I do so I will go with the 6" and save $20 or so. Thanks for the info.

Alex


----------



## PurpLev

impressive! Thanks for the review.


----------



## jbertelson

I am in the market for a set also, and have a saw with similar specs. I am planning to convert it to 220 volts to cut down amperage draw when I have my sawdust collector running. I may convert the dust collector also.

Anyone able to comment on the Freud vs the Oshlun? Or just the Freud alone. I doubt anyone would have experience with both.

After reading this thread, I did a couple of searches, and got a wide array of choices in Freud alone, with tremendous price variations. A thread here at Lumberjocks, http://lumberjocks.com/topics/6240#reply-62939, also supported the Oshlun, and the Freud SD208.

The price difference, shipping not considered is $85 for the Freud SD206, and $70 for the Oshlun 6", not too much.

And what about the premium Freud choices, such as the SD606 or SD506. Hmmmmm, its got my head spinning, need more coffee….....

HELP!


----------



## TFKeefe

Nice review Doug.

I have the basic Freud 8" dado set which I paid about $90 for. It is good quality and does a nice job. It has 
two full outer blades and from 4 to 6 chippers. I forget. My saw has a short arbor so I cannot use more than about 3 of them.

The chippers tend to leave a rough bottom. It looks like the Oshlun leaves a much cleaner bottom. Freud sells
something they target toward making box joints which is suppose to leave a cleaner bottom. I don't know if it uses chippers or full blades like the Oshlun set.

I have found a few instances where I really needed the 8" set. I was building a potting bench for my wife and needed to notch out the side of several redwood 2×4's to 1.5" (to accept another 2×4) and didn't have the reach with the 6" set that I already owned. This is how I got permission to buy the 8" set. 

Tom


----------



## jbertelson

Thanks Tom. I am leaning towards the Oshlun, everything considered. Doug, or anyone else, did the Oshlun have the proper shims and stuff to make a dado for 1/2" or 3/4" ply, which I measure at about 15/32 and 23/32, or about 1/32 narrow? I really don't know much about dado sets, so this may be a unneccessary question.


----------



## joe21

Good review Doug. I have been looking at the Oshlun for a while now. I think you made up my mind.


----------



## nmkidd

Jim…...
The set comes with shims and a 3/32" cutter which will, in some combination, accommodate the under size plywood. All blades/cutters/shims are listed in above review.


----------



## jbertelson

Thanks Doug.

I kinda assumed that was the case, but I noticed some sets made a special point about it. Good review, I think I will give them a whirl. Since I will be replumbing my saw for 220 (as I recall that can be done with my motor), I think I'll go for the 8" re Tom's comment.

My wife already has me building outdoor items….....in her mind…......you know….after I finish the items selected in the Art's and Craft's book she gave me. I think she selected the first 5 items listed…end tables, chairs, etc. Right. I looked at it, and toward the back were book ends. Yup. That will be my first real project. (She gave me the book years ago, prodding me to get into woodworking, which I am just now doing, at least as a real hobby).

Jim


----------



## nmkidd

Jim..
the 8" Oshlun set is available at Amazon for $79.99 with free shipping….Rockler is $89.99 plus shipping, and Tool King $72.95 plus shipping. Amazon by far best deal. Good luck!


----------



## jbertelson

Doug,

Placed my order with Amazon this morning. Thanks for your Personal Shopper Service (-:


----------



## fge

Great review. To dado or not. I dado all my cabinets. I have met some and heard a lot who do not, just use butt joints and longer screws. I feel the dado gives me a greater sense of having a stronger piece with greater support. Plus the joint has more glue surface further strengthening the joint. I think dado is a good choice and also helps line things up. To be clear though, I do not dado any middle partitions. I find that more of a pain and not required for a good cabinet.

I have the 8" frued. I don't like it though. Course, my problem with it might be that I have used it a whole lot and it is old. I splinters my wood so I make a score cut with a 60 tooth blade before making my dado cut. A lot of times I will make my dado with a 3/4" pattern bit on a PC router. The cut is more accurate that way and can be placed anywhere on a board with ease. The dado blade is a much quicker option though.


----------



## Bjay

Great review and responses! I made my mind to go for Oshlun 6-Inch Dado Set for my new table saw.


----------



## nmkidd

Thanks all for the comments on these blades…......set still working as advertised.


----------

